# MAC address flapping on FreeBSD server



## dellpe (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi all, I have one MAC-address flapping problem about my FreeBSD server, you can see the logs on my s9312switch as follows:

```
#Dec 29 14:50:26 2013 S9312 L2IF/4/MAC_FLAPPING_ALARM:OID 1.3.6.1.4.1.2011.5.25.42. 2.1.7.12The mac-address has flap value . (BaseTrapSeverity=0, BaseTrapProbableCause=0, BaseTrapEventType=4, L2IfPort=549,entPhysicalIndex=1, MacAdd=000f-e21d-7d30,vlanid=3333, FormerIfDescName=GigabitEthernet1/0/9,CurrentIfDescName=GigabitEthernet1/0/1,DeviceName= S9300)
*0.2239546363 S9312 L2IF_MAC/7/MACFLAPPING:MAC-Flapping Mac: 000f-e21d-7d30, IfName: GigabitEthnet1/0/1, Vlan: 3333, Slot: 1
```


----------



## junovitch@ (Dec 31, 2013)

Need more info. Can you describe the physical topology? Are you using link aggregation? Is it properly configured? Do you have a hub (doubt it but had to ask)? There should be a logical reason why the same MAC address is showing on both ports.


----------

